# $$ doesnt matter. I just want a healthy puppy->dog



## amber fletcher05 (Mar 31, 2009)

So a lot of people on here do not like Eukanuba...and i am guessing if this many people do not like it maybe i should switch? Price doesnt matter to me, i just would like a healthy dog. So what is best for a 4 month old GSD? 
TOTW?
Eagle Peck?
Nutro Ultra? 
BLue Buffalo? 
Or if there is something better than all these besides RAW diet. I would like a holistic/organic food since that is also how i eat.









Thank YOu


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

I vote for Orijen Large Breed Puppy!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: MartieI vote for Orijen Large Breed Puppy!


as far as quality, nothing beats orijen, just a matter if your dog does well on it.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

orijen is a great food. it's also nice that they make a puppy grain free. i like the wellness core, but it is not recommended for large breed puppies under a year old. i'd go with the orijen.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

Mine are on ProPlan (they're 13 months), they're almost out of kibble, I plan on switching to Wellness. After that half & half raw, see how that goes, hopefully 100% raw after that.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

My vets have always told me to get my GSD pups off puppy food before they're six months, they're very adamant about it. Said large, fast growing dogs could end up with bone problems.

Others swear that keeping them on puppy food until one year is the best route, who do you believe? I did switch mine at six months though, the vet kind of scared me.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I took Anna off puppy food at 4mo and she looks great, with no issues.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Lara
> Others swear that keeping them on puppy food until one year is the best route, who do you believe?


And there are yet others that feel that puppy food in totally unnecessary and never feed it. (Like ME.







) 

You just have to do what YOU feel is best.


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: aubieI took Anna off puppy food at 4mo and she looks great, with no issues.


The general agreement, I think, is that for most foods, adult is fine and puppy food is not needed for GSD's. Most grain-free (Orijen is one of these) manufacturers do not recommend their foods for puppies under 14-18 months. This is primarily due to higher calcium/phosphorus ratios in the grain-frees.

Orijen is the only one as far as I am aware that makes a grain-free for large breed puppies which has a lower, more appropriate calcium/phosphorus ratio.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

The best is probably barf (raw), if you really want to spend the time and expenses involved. 

As for the others, if you are really concerned call the companies and ask them where there food is processed and packaged. If you can't get through or they are evasive, drop them. If they are packaged in third world countries along with many other brands, drop them.

Please avoid Nutro, and if you want an additional explanation send me a personal message. 

My recommendation, Fromm's Family Foods, which is processed in Wisconsin and has been in business since 1904. On the web search on Fromm's Family foods and give it a thought. Or just give them a call, they are very responsive.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i feed mine Wellness. we keep a few different brands of 
can on hand.

we mix the kibble with sweet potato, fresh veggies, fruit,
rice or quinoa, millet or whole oats. there's also cooked chicken or raw 100% ground beef and a drizzle of 100% extra virgin olive oil.

we also give them a vitamin supplement that we mix for
them.


----------



## Tula (May 21, 2004)

the BEST food is relative, really. Some people swear by home prepared (raw or cooked... doesn't always have to be raw).. .some swear by premium brands... some feel Pro Plan is just fine (I do.. especially if you have a dog with tummy issues).

Feeding is such a personal thing that I don't get into arguments over it anymore. As far as I'm concerned... as long as you are not feeding something like ALPO and Kibbles 'n Bits... and your dog is doing WELL with what you are feeding, then you are fine.

If your dog has a solid tummy and no allergy issues(as apparently some of you are very blessed to have such a dog), then you just may want to change things up every now and then. Otherwise, don't kill yourself over it. I think some people just get too neurotic over the whole thing. LOL


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

breeders choice pinnacle trout and sweet potato. excellent food. wonderful coats, little smell, no tummy troubles. love it.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

We can't tell you what's best for your dog because each dog reacts differently to different foods. Trust me on this because I have had my dog on 3 different types of food in 18 months. lol. Do your research as to the ingredients, price and availability in your area. 

My dog is currently on Orijen 6 Fish and I think she is having issues with it. I am going to switch back to Natural Balance Duck and Potato which is $30 less. 

Good luck.


----------



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

I see people that have very healty dogs that feed nothing but Wal-mart type food. I see people that feed food that's 2 dollars a pound that have poor looking dogs. It all comes down to what your dog does the best on. I use to feed all my hunting dogs Pride dog food for years. When it got hard to find I switched over to Diamond. I would cook feed in the winter when it was easier to keep fresh. Now I feed TOTW food and I am more happy with it than I have ever been with anything. 

I never had a problem with the Diamond dog food. I bought it by the ton since I fed so many dogs. My dogs did really well on it even if it was a lower quality dog food than I now feed. 

Find one that works for you and your dog and stick with it. It doesn't have to be a 40 dollar a bag food as long as your dogs do well on it.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Lara
> ...


I listened to my vet.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

How about the Honest Kitchen dehydrated food?
http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/products/embark.shtml


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

*Re: $$ doesnt matter. I just want a healthy puppy-*



> Originally Posted By: amber fletcher05
> Or if there is something better than all these besides RAW diet. I would like a holistic/organic food since that is also how i eat.
> 
> 
> ...


Then your dog s/d eat like you. I assume you are not vegetarian because dogs are not vegetarian. If money is not a concern feed him/her organic raw beef/chicken of the same type you eat yourself. They'll end up eating more (raw) bone than you do thats why chicken is the most common meat in raw diets bec. it has about the ideal bone/meat ratio. Any of the Whole Food type supermarkets now have organic chicken as I'm sure you know. For specific diets just go to the raw feeding section of this forum. It really wouldn't be fair to feed your puppy processed food if you don't eat it yourself. Even the very best dry dog food is processed to the extent that few people food are (except for the snack types).


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: $$ doesnt matter. I just want a healthy puppy-*

I vote for raw as well. Although I actually feed Euakanuba it is because it is what I can afford right now since I can get it for $1/lb. I also buy Jerzey's raw at $1/lb so it's no more expensive.

Raw can be pretty daunting but this forum has WONDERFUL resources! I just started on the raw diet a few weeks ago and, in my opinion, I can see a different in the quality of her coat already. 

I have no experience with any of the dog foods you listed about so I'm sorry I can't help there, but raw is my honest opinion. I'm happy to answer any question you have (feel free to PM me) or check out the raw feeders secition.


----------



## amber fletcher05 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: $$ doesnt matter. I just want a healthy puppy-*

Thank you so much for all your advice, and comments. I fed Eukanuba b/c that is what the breeder recommended. But i have done hours of research and asked a lot of people their opinion and have decided on a different food...so now i just will start working the old stuff out of her diet over the next 2 weeks. Again thank you everyone


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Timber1The best is probably barf (raw), if you really want to spend the time and expenses involved.
> 
> As for the others, if you are really concerned call the companies and ask them where there food is processed and packaged. If you can't get through or they are evasive, drop them. If they are packaged in third world countries along with many other brands, drop them.
> 
> ...


I found that Pinnacle does not use ingredients from China. The only food not from the US is the Lamb, it is from New Zealand.If my dogs tummy ever gets back to normal I plan on feeding the Trout and Sweet Potato.I have also fed the Fromm Holistic Gold with good results.You may need to special order it at a feed store.


----------



## Tula (May 21, 2004)

If you are going to go home-prepared raw, please understand the nutrient requirements of dogs before doing so. Too many people are throwing food at their dog, giving WAY too much calcium and causing deficiencies in the process. 

I recommend Monica Segal for learning about nutrient requirements OR getting recipes that are already balanced for proper nutrient requirements (there are 2 raw food recipe booklets there for $7 each). I've worked with Monica on home-cooked and have chatted with her many times on her Yahoo! group called K9Kitchen. I recommend HER because she doesn't buy into a lot of the hype you see on the internet and goes by what she reads from actual research papers (not websites that won't share with you the research paper source that defines their "opinions"). Her website is http://www.monicasegal.com


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

For kibble - Orijen.
For an easy Raw type - Honest Kitchen.


----------



## trouble (Oct 29, 2005)

Canidae is holistic, relatively inexpensive, and my 4 do very well on it from puppy-hood to aging adult (12 yr old)


----------

